# Programming remote key



## Kkumkumsg (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi I have Nissan Maxima 2006 car. I had remote key earlier but it stopped working and didn’t work even after changing battery. I ordered new remote from eBay. I tried programming it but my doors unlocked on 6th time I take out key. And no flashing of hazard lights. 
what should I do?


----------

